# Drylok questions



## Camaro95 (Nov 11, 2010)

I've only just discovered Drylok. And apparently it's only sold by the gallon here so I do have some questions regarding its use.

1. How does one mix it? I've never been much of a painter. Do I just dump the quikrete colour in to the big pail with the Drylok or do I find a separate bucket and mix the two in that one?

2. From your experiences, how is it best applied? Globbed on? Brushed nicely? A mix?

3. I've been reading that many people use Krylon Fusion to add colour. Is that just because it adheres to Drylok better than other spray paints or because other spray paints aren't aquarium safe?

4. Would acrylic paint work or any other form of paint for that matter (either with or without Drylok?)

Thanks!


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

I mixed the concrete pigments into the drylock in a separate container. You won't want to color all of it, just what you need in case you need to go over it again if you're not happy with the color. I found that you can glob it on and spread it around or just brush it, whichever you prefer. You can also poke at the stuff with your brush once it's painted on for texture.

I don't know how well Krylon Fusion would adhere to drylock as it's not a plastic product and that's what Krylon Fusion is designed for... but maybe someone who has tried it will chime in and say otherwise. But, Krylon Fusion has been tried and tested in the aquarium hobby and people probably stick with it because of that.


----------



## Camaro95 (Nov 11, 2010)

Is drylok to keep the styro from breaking apart, keep the **** (chemicals, toxic stuff) from the styro out of the water or to act as a base for the paint and/or be the actual paint?


----------



## Malawi_Junkie (Nov 26, 2009)

Drylok is the paint, it's a latex based sealer. It seals the styro and you add quikrete concrete coloring to it for color. It's basically latex paint. I mixed my colors in plastic cups so I could mix several shades and not tint the whole can. Easily applied with a disposable paint brush, just brush it on. Dap and drybrush different colors for texture.


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi everyone. Just a quick question if I could. 
Dose anyone know if you can get Drylok in Australia or if it's called by another name?
I cant seem to find it and have to use quickcrete or wall rendering mix with colour added.
Thanks.


----------

